# Anyone ever use wild apple mint



## chuckinnc (Nov 1, 2011)

We have a mint plant that grows wild, like a weed, old people call it apple
mint plant and claim you can use it for everything. It's looks something like
catnip plant.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

My apple mint is not wild but purchased from a nursery several years ago and doing well in a large pot. It grows larger than other mints of my knowledge and is quite versatile in use. I use it as I would spearmint.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Research ... 

As I always err on the side of caution... make sure your apple mint is just that.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

gam46 said:


> My apple mint is not wild but purchased from a nursery several years ago and doing well in a large pot. It grows larger than other mints of my knowledge and is quite versatile in use. I use it as I would spearmint.


It smells or taste like apples, is it used in apple jelly.
Why the name?


----------

